# Chinese mantid ootheca care



## Geckospot (Sep 14, 2005)

I plan to order a few T. Siniesis ootheca tomorrow. When they hatch, they will be my first mantids. Im curious to know how you guys go about incubating your ooths. Do you hang them in deli cups, Jars, fishbowls, etc. ? How often should I mist the ooths? What kind of ventilation is necessary? Will they hatch all at once or over a peroid of weeks? When they hatch, can I feed them hatchling crickets or are fruit flies my only option? If you guys could explain your setup or post some pics, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

I put em in a 10 gal aquarium with a screen lid. Under the screen lid is some mesh that is cut to fit the tank. The mesh will keep the fruit flies in. I put in about a half inch of moist sphagnum moss. I mist it every few days. They hatch over a short period of time. I suggest fruit flies. You can try pinhead crickets but they will spend most of their time hidden.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 17, 2005)

Can I hatch them in jars, deli cups or fish bowls? Aquariums take up a lot of space and my room is already filled with gecko cages. Do I actually mist the ootheca or just the moss? Should I separate all the babies as soon as they hatch? What type of screen do you guys use?

Thanks

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Andrew (Sep 18, 2005)

Do a search of the forums, this question has been answered far too many times. :wink:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2005)

You can hatch them in anything really. You can use a large fish bowl or a small aquarium. You're likely to get a lot of nymphs so you need some space in whatever you use. I mist the moss and the sides of the cage, not the ooth itself.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## Ian (Sep 18, 2005)

I hatch all my oots in nets. Pin then up in there, and they hatch out and disperse around the cage. I never work out how people can rear hundreds of tiny nymphs in tanks...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 18, 2005)

What kind of "nets" do you use? Do you mist the "nets"?


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a net style collapsible laundry bag I use. You have to mist whatever you keep them in.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 18, 2005)

Where do you get the nets ian? Nobody around here sells them.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 18, 2005)

I think the net laundry bags can be found at Target or Wal mart.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Andrew (Sep 18, 2005)

Nope, they dont have them. Those were the first stores that I checked.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 18, 2005)

I had a few when I used to keep chameleons. I did find a few at target where they keep the clothespins, ironing supplies and non-pop up laundry bags. They are usually sold all folded up in a plastic package. Some of them are blue cubes with pull string tops. I also found some at Linens &amp; Things. Try other stores that sell housewares.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I didnt check linens &amp; things, but i checked just about everywhere else, lol. Ill check there the next time I get the chance.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

